# Moving drives

## MaRTiaN

I've got a question,  How easy is it to move linux from the drive it was installed on to another?

I currently use a IDE based system, but am planning on buying a SCSI card and drive soon.  Would it be easier to just reinstall and copy across the /home directory and any other relevent files?  or would it be a case of creating the partition structure on the SCSI drive and copying everything across, then editing /etc/fstab to point at the scsi drive and /boot/grub/menu.lst?  Next compile a kernel (through chroot) that supports the SCSI card?  

or does the configuration go deeper than that? If so how deep?

Has anyone done this?

I'm mainly curious to see if it can be done.  If it ain't broke, take it apart to see how it works  :Wink: 

----------

## AutoBot

 *MaRTiaN wrote:*   

> it be a case of creating the partition structure on the SCSI drive and copying everything across, then editing /etc/fstab to point at the scsi drive and /boot/grub/menu.lst?  Next compile a kernel (through chroot) that supports the SCSI card?

 

That would be fine as long as you copy/moved everthing with the proper permissions.

----------

## arkane

boot the boot cd, mount the drives under /mnt as maybe gentoo and new_gentoo, then do:

cp -apR /mnt/gentoo /mnt/new_gentoo

----------

